# Installierungsparameter?



## daDom (17. März 2004)

Hi Jungs!

Möchte gerade webwasher unter Linux installieren, doch ich stehe schon nach dem entpacken des .tar.gz-Files vor einem Problem.


In der Readme-Datei steht, ich soll mich als root anmelden und dann die "webwasher.install" ausführen.


> become root and then run webwasher.install


Nur wie führe ich die Datei aus?

Mit *./configure* oder *make install* gehts nicht.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. März 2004)

Hi daDom,

versuch es mal mit

```
sh webwasher.install
```
oder

```
./webwasher.install
```
.
Weiß jetzt nicht genau welches es war. Aber eines dürfte funktionieren 

Thorsten


----------



## daDom (17. März 2004)

Hallo Thorsten!

Wie von Dir nicht anders zu erwarten hat es geklappt! 

Vielen Dank - bin Neueinsteiger bei Linux... ;-]


daDom


----------



## daDom (17. März 2004)

Hi!

Habe ein weiteres Problem:
http://www.webwasher.com/client/service_support/faq/faq_linux.html?lang=de_DE
In der Erklärung dort, wird gesagt, das ich über den Browser(Konqueror/Mozilla) die Adresse *http://-web.washer-/conf* aufrufen soll.

Allerdings gibts bei mir dann die Fehlermeldung, das es diese Seite nicht gebe...

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (17. März 2004)

Hallo.

Für mich sieht das so aus als ob du das dann local laufen hast. Versuch es doch mal mit
http://localhost:9090/config
oder
http://127.0.0.1:9090/config

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## daDom (22. März 2004)

Yo, das wars....

Aber kann es sein, das bestimmte Stups noch weiter parameter zum installieren brauchen?

Wenn ich *./install.sh   oder   sh install.sh*  eingebe, sieht es so aus, als ob er auf weitere Eingaben wartet


----------



## Thorsten Ball (22. März 2004)

Schau doch in der Readme oder Install Datei. Ich denke da war eine dabei, und wenn nicht wirst du was auf der Homepage von denen finden.

Thorsten


----------

